# ipv6, rtadvd daemon continuously log message.



## Alain De Vos (Mar 13, 2022)

In my logs i have :

```
Sunday:18:18:10.219 mail rtadvd daemon err non-zero lifetime RA but net.inet6.ip6.forwarding=0.  Ignored.
```
Everything seems to work fine, but how can i prevent this log message flooding ?


----------

